# Advice on my pregnant cat (Queenie)



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Queenie is pregnant and her belly is getting quiet big now. I have wrote on here before about her not wanting to go in the birthing box and hiding under the bed and being aggressive but now she wants to go out.
She keeps going to the front door and back door tapping at the handle and meowing like she is calling.
Anytime i try opening the door to let Tuck out or to go out she keeps trying to run out which is making me worry as i don't want her going out just incase she goes into labour.
Is this a normal thing pregnant cats do? or is she just missing going out or is her mate outside and she knows?
Thanks Ali
xxx


----------



## purpot (Jan 15, 2009)

thing i would ask first is she used to a cat litter tray , she may want to out side to do that , queens (preggie cats) go back and forth when in labour , please dont let her go out what ever you do , she is looking for a place to give brith this can happen 2weeks before to the first day of labour , how long does she have to go ? the best thing to do would be close her off in a quite room , put food, water,and tray a basket or a box with old towells in there, she will go off her food up to 36 hours before she goes in to labuor, good luck let us know what happens


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It won't be anything to do with her mate. We've had a couple of nice sunny days and she probably just wants to go out. Have you any idea when the kittens are due?

Liz


----------



## Ali8x (Jan 12, 2009)

Ok this is going to sound really bad but i don't know how far gone she is, i only found out she was pregnant about 2weeks ago and she has trippled in size since then.
We wanted to get Queenie neuted but because she had got out when she was in season (that was quite a while back) we wasn't sure if she was pregnant and didn't want to get her done just incase she was pregnant because i wouldn't forgive myself.
In the meantime we rescued Neval who was dumped as a kitten and not well so we sort of forgot about Queenie going out in season until 2weeks ago.
Queenie did used to go outside to go to the toilet so it could be that.
This morning my partner was outside cleaning Tucks mess and when he opened the door to get back in Queenie ran out, I was paniking as i thought she was going into labour last night, yesterday she was acting strange going back and forward to sit looking at the litter tray and she actually started going into the birthing box, last night she woke me up scratching under my daughters bed then pacing around the house meowing. But getting back to her escaping she had somehow managed to sit on the fence and was just sitting there, i called her showing her food and her bowl and she came back in. 
Ive been in two minds weather to take her to the vet to find out how far she is but i don't think it's going to be long.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I would guess it isn't going to be too long. Try not to panic. Cats start looking for somewhere to have the kittens about two weeks before they are due, in my experience, but they get much more frantic about it when the birth is imminent. The huge size increase comes at about 5-6 weeks normally, but then they do increase a lot during week 8 as well, as I recall (with the number of litters I've bred I really ought to know, perhaps I should start keeping a journal!)

Honestly I doubt very much if she will try to have kittens outside at this time of the year. Just make sure you don't go out and shut her out! Someone in my street was calling round frantically 18 months ago because they had accidentally shut a heavily pregnant cat out. In the end it turned out that the cat had found someone's car with the window open and had the kittens in there. I doubt if the owners were very popular! 

Liz


----------

